# Are you Introverted or Extroverted?



## Kueru (Feb 25, 2014)

a more balanced introvert


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Introvert


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

forum is filled with introverts. woot


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

GundamChao said:


> I'm an Extrovert, though quite moderate. Many would disagree about me being moderate, though... :frustrating:


lol ENFP who is moderate? lol xD try again


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't say I'm really surprised there's way more introverts on here. I would think extroverts would have a wider scope of things to do that doesn't involve socializing online.


----------



## Fragment (Feb 16, 2015)

I find myself to be mostly introverted. I can barely stand socialising in groups once a week and as a child when I did I would focus on something intellectual, wander around for some spare time of mental cooling or play a game.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Technically I'm an extrovert but I don't act like one because I have social anxiety. It took me a long time to realize this.


----------



## Gazoo (Sep 7, 2014)

My introversion is about 20% shy of being a hermit.

The family that adopted me were extroverts. (Yes, that was a nightmare.) I've left my place no more than 3 or 4 dozen times in the last 5+ years (Yes, I do all my submissions from home.)

I always thought I was _supposed_ to want to hang out with friends & have, only in the last 2-3 years, realized that concept is only extrovert propaganda. The withdrawal process had been harsh, but so rewarding. 

No company _really is better_ than socially obligated company; even when I'm painfully bored.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm an introvert, definitely.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Cognitive extrovert, act like an extrovert, but I find that I also need a decent amount of time alone or I'll go crazy.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe it's because extroverts are more likely to get a life. Outside. 
One hell of an introvert irl but I act extroverted on the internet


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

This is a forum. What did you expect the result would be?


----------



## Rainbow Eyes (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm an extrovert. I just prefer talking to people online because there's actually people to talk to. Most people where I live hate social interactions.


----------



## summerlikewinter (Feb 24, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like an ambivert but introversion is my preference


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Extreme introvert.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

my guess is that many of those who voted introvert do not understand what is introvert.

introvert means your main function is either JI or PI which means the major function you use process information internally ans subjectively and not externally and objectively.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Very introverted


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Introvert.


----------



## Anakinium (Mar 27, 2015)

Introvert


----------



## daud2001 (Mar 5, 2015)

Introverted, even in the internet


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Introverted. It's the only function I've always been sure I prefered.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

I lean more towards introvert, though I can have my extrovert moments.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I've not had social interaction since December, I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

I really dont know


----------



## kingofrice (Mar 31, 2015)

Would you guys rather be an extrovert or introvert?


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Cripplingly introverted. I wish I could be more of an extrovert.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Introvert


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Introvert.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Good grief.

Introverts: 112
Extroverts: 31

That's nearly four times as many introverts as extroverts. Although I suppose this is the 'net.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I am neither an introvert nor extrovert. I'm an ambivert.

I have both introversion and extroversion tendencies in me. 

I am extroverted in the sense that if you lock me up inside a room for example, I will need some external stimuli such as television/radio/mobile phone/computer to accompany me, or else I will start feeling really bored and sad. A truly introverted person would be able to get locked up in a room without any social devices accompanying them and they will feel energized by the entire experience.

But I am also introverted in the sense that I can go weeks without seeing people.




Cosmic Hobo said:


> Good grief.
> 
> Introverts: 112
> Extroverts: 31
> ...




The extroverts are probably busy socializing in real life and they don't have much time to come to the internet as much as the introverts do.


----------



## zoibat (Mar 19, 2015)

I am super extroverted, hah. Although I'll totally just spend some time alone, and think, I'd much rather be doing something else. I used to think I was introverted, but that's only because I was mentally ill.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Introvert ;__;


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Both...


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm a proud extrovert. We need more extroverts here, seriously. But well, it is obvious why introverts dominate here.


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

That difference really is big, haha.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm an introvert, and I would imagine that introverts would be more prone to crawling internet forums.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Extrovert I guess i gain energy from outside source and ideas but the if we're speaking socially I'm an introvert - I gain energy when I'm alone thinking . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow, I knew, that we have a lot of introverts here, but it's really a vast majority ^^"
Well, I'm a proud extrovert ~


----------



## sneakerboxx (May 24, 2015)

This one is a strange one for me as I alternate between an infj or a enfj,
Sometimes I'm loud and chatty, other times like at work in big meetings I listen more then I talk. It depends what social setting I am in and if I feel comfortable. 

I like talking to new people and will happily chat to strangers on the tube but also like spending time on my own.


----------



## cotti (Aug 24, 2014)

I am a real introvert, but i am sure 90% of people think i am an extravert (that's my auxiliary Fe probably)


----------

